# tower hobby coupons



## lakers111 (Jan 17, 2008)

i'm trying to place a order but i lost my coupon codes . if anyone has the latest tower hobby tower talk please give me the ad numbers for the savings




thanx


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Order NOW and save $20.00! Place at least a $149 order through January 31st and we'll take $20.00 off the total! All you have to do to claim your savings is click on ad number 011EW and it will be placed in your shopping cart. This special offer is not retroactive. Please, only one promotional ad number per order.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

and you also should have received an e-mail offer for free standard shipping on a order over 150.00 .


----------



## TOYMINATOR (Apr 21, 2004)

011NV save $25 off $150 order.


----------

